# New Goats - Rebuilding After Tragedy



## quiltnchik (Dec 3, 2012)

After losing my 2 pregnant does to a neighbor's dogs two weeks ago tomorrow, I was perusing CL last week and ran across these three.  We drove from central VA to the OBX yesterday to get them.  All three are registered, so are actually an "upgrade," though I still miss my girls terribly.

As you can see, they're a bit on the thin side, but it won't take them long to fatten up here.  


Here are Honeysuckle (6-month-old doe) in the front, and Nicole (her mother - 2.5 years old).







This is Happy Jack.  He's a good boy and weighs at least 200#.  It was so pleasant riding 3.5 hours with a buck in rut yesterday.  He was an excellent passenger, but my truck reeks! LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

So you got them?? Cool!! They look great. They sure are thin but that's not too hard to fix.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!  And so happy you are rebuilding and not giving up...


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice looking, despite being on the slender side!  I know they can't replace what you lost or take away the bad that happened, but it is so good that you were able to get these beauties and start to heal.  People who don't have goats might not totally get it but my goats are more therapeutic than any of my other animals.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Very nice looking, despite being on the slender side!  I know they can't replace what you lost or take away the bad that happened, but it is so good that you were able to get these beauties and start to heal.  People who don't have goats might not totally get it but my goats are more therapeutic than any of my other animals.


Thank you!  I used to regularly go sit in the pasture with my girls and just watch them to de-stress, and/or walk all over the farm with them tagging behind.

I asked the previous owner if these guys had been dewormed, and he stated that they dewormed regularly with DE.  I'm going to give them a few days to settle in, and then check eyelids.  My gut tells me they need a chemical dewormer at this point.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would agree. Give a heavy does of several wormers on a dry lot. That's what I would do.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> quiltnchik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. I would give them three different dewormers (each from a different chemical family) and keep them on a dry lot for at least 2 weeks (30-60 days is better) so they don't expel any potentially drug resistant worms on your field.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 3, 2012)

They are gorgeous. Nothing can replace your babies but getting new goats would help.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 3, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The doe is pregnant.  What can I safely give her?  She was just bred this past week.  The younger doe will not be bred until next year - she was an early June baby from this year.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 3, 2012)

you can use safe-guard, ivermic or cydentin, but not valbazin!!!! I would probably have vet check fecals on them as well, so right from the begining your getting everything so they can grow and get better, Nice lookers. sorry about your others, it's very hard.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, fecals are best that way you know what you need to do. 

I would use SafeGuard, and Ivermectin PLUS. If she is pregnant you can not use Valbazen. That can cause an abortion. 
I would dose the SafeGuard at 1cc for 30 pounds and the Ivermec PLUS I would do 1cc per 40 pounds. I would giver her the Ivermectin then three days later the SafeGuard. Then do them both again 10 days after each wormer was used. You could do then both at the same time if you really wanted to.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 3, 2012)

They're all gorgeous! Hopefully they fill out well. Beloved friends can never be replaced, but I am sure they help fill the void left by the recent tragedy.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Any clear dewormers are okay. White dewormers (like Albendazole or Fenbendazole) can cause birth defects and/or abortions. Be sure to read the label and make sure whatever dewormer you choose is safe for bred animals!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't use Ivermectin plus on a pregnant doe. Ivermectin alone (not the plus) is ok.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 3, 2012)

You may not be that far from me. Where are you located? Pretty girls.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 4, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> You may not be that far from me. Where are you located? Pretty girls.


Fluvanna County - you?


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 4, 2012)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caroline. Not too far.


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> my goats are more therapeutic than any of my other animals.


I have worked with horses, cattle, pigs, poultry etc but the second I put my hands on a goat I was hooked. There is just something about them. They really are soothing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Don't use Ivermectin plus on a pregnant doe. Ivermectin alone (not the plus) is ok.


I've never heard of Ivermec PLUS being an issue for pregnant does.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 4, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> quiltnchik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you came out here and bought hay, unless I"m thinking of the wrong person


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you just put them in the cab of your truck?


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 4, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Did you just put them in the cab of your truck?


Huh?


----------



## bigmike (Dec 4, 2012)

Pretty goats, sorry about your loss of your previous ones....And I love the fact that your pasture is still sooooo green.Here in Northern Texas ours have all went yellow..Need some rain really bad!!


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 4, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Pretty goats, sorry about your loss of your previous ones....And I love the fact that your pasture is still sooooo green.Here in Northern Texas ours have all went yellow..Need some rain really bad!!


Actually the pastures aren't as green as they normally are, but we are very fortunate to have such healthy grass this time of year.  Last year we didn't have to feed any hay because the weather stayed so mild.  I have a barn full of hay this year, but really hope I don't have to feed it all.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 4, 2012)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Sorry.  I just read this quote in the OP and it sounds like he was in the cab of the truck 

_" It was so pleasant riding 3.5 hours with a buck in rut yesterday.  He was an excellent passenger, but my truck reeks! LOL"_


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 4, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> quiltnchik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was in the back of my SUV, along with the older doe.  The doeling slept in the backseat


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought it was safe at first too because it is for pregnant cows apparently. A couple people who have been breeding goats a while told me there is not a liver fluke killer including Ivermec Plus that is safe for pregnant does. I would rather not risk it, at least not without a confirmed case of liver flukes.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 7, 2012)

LOVE them.  Congrats on a good find.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

congratulations! They really are beautiful...and fattening them up will be the fun part!


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 7, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> congratulations! They really are beautiful...and fattening them up will be the fun part!


Thanks.  I'm happy with them, and they've made a great addition to my herd


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Dec 8, 2012)

They are all just adorable..........


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 8, 2012)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. My hay is a bit closer.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 8, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's the crew - minus the LM doe who slipped through the fence into the backyard - out grazing today.  Her ability to slip through the fence was what saved her the morning of the attack.  Today was the first day that either doe felt safe enough to venture back into that pasture, and you'd better believe I was out there watching them the entire time.  They're all locked up safely in their pasture - surrounded by board fence and hot wire - tonight.








Here's my injured doe - Dora - stretching to reach some cedar, while the LM doe - Blossom - looks on as if to say, "Can you throw me a piece, please?"  As you can see, Dora is feeling much better.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Awww, glad to see the new ones and the "old" ones behaving normally!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 9, 2012)

Glad Dora is feeling better and the crew is happy again.  I know it does not bring back your original girls, but it helps.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 9, 2012)

Love them all!


----------

